# Morso 1BO thoughts...



## peedenmark7 (Aug 7, 2012)

Curious if anybody out there has a Morso 1BO wood burning stove and or any thoughts on it in general.
I found a very clean older one , its fairly tall and hulky, but a smaller firebox cmpared to what I have been looking at.. Claims are 40k btu and 3k sq ft. but am wondering if this unit is along the lines of the Jotul combifires
No fire brick sort of turns me off.. but hey, lets talk./

thanks.


----------



## jensent (Aug 7, 2012)

If my memory serves me there was a guy from the Madison area that sent his Woodstock back and went with a Morso but I dont know which model.  Seems his name was Wendle. This goes back a few years. I looked at Morso and would have gone with one but no dealer seemed to want to sell one unless they were doing the install. Or course you know they are excellent since they are Danish like I am.


----------



## begreen (Aug 7, 2012)

Here's a thread from a year back on the stove. It's a smallish stove, a lot closer to the Jotul 602 or 118 than to the Combifires. Burn plates are common in cast iron stoves. Firebrick is not so common.

https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/morso-1b0-wood-choices.62243/


----------



## peedenmark7 (Aug 8, 2012)

Thanks for the replies.
From the pics in the link, it  looks like this might be a messy stove around the 2 heat exchanger ports.. lots of ash around them in the pics.

 I had really wanted a lopi leydon or something larger and with a bigger box or opening..but I might end up with this in a barter deal.


----------

